# FTP -   Login fehlgeschlagen



## Lampo (19. Jan. 2008)

Ich habe ein User angelegt und ein Web. Nun wollte ich über den WebFTP die Dateien hochladen. Dafür erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung : " Login fehlgeschlagen als User " die ich nichts damit anfangen kann.


Besten Dank für Tipps


----------



## Dy0nisus (19. Jan. 2008)

Hast du es mal mit einem FTP Client probiert?

Wenn du den proftpd benutzt, was steht bei dir in /var/log/proftpd ?


----------



## Lampo (19. Jan. 2008)

Folgendes sehe ich im log. Es scheint, ob der User nicht erfassen kann.
Beim erfassen des Useres erhalte ich keine Fehlermeldungen. Es sieht gut aus.



Jan 19 18:46:59 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[15682] server1.monardo.ch: ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
Jan 19 18:46:59 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[15682] server1.monardo.ch: ProFTPD 1.3.1rc3 standalone mode SHUTDOWN
Jan 19 18:46:59 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21248] localhost.localdomain: ProFTPD 1.3.1rc3 (devel) (built Wed Aug 15 10:09:46 EDT 2007) standalone mode STARTUP
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21331] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session opened.
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21331] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): no such user 'monardo'
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21331] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): USER monardo: no such user found from localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1] to 127.0.0.1:21
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21331] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session closed.
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21336] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session opened.
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21336] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): no such user 'monardo'
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21336] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): USER monardo: no such user found from localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1] to 127.0.0.1:21
Jan 19 18:47:38 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[21336] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session closed.


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

grep monardo /etc/passwd


----------



## Lampo (20. Jan. 2008)

der grep liefert nichts zurück.???


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2008)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du einen Benutzer "monardo" auf der Reiterkarte "Email & User" der webseite angelegt hast?


----------



## Lampo (21. Jan. 2008)

nun habe ich ein User erfasst und der Grep liefer folgendes 

web1_vito:x:10001:10001:monardo:/var/www/web1/user/web1_vito:/bin/false

Aber es funktioniert noch nicht. Hier der Log auszug


Jan 21 08:35:18 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9607] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session opened.
Jan 21 08:35:18 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9607] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): no such user 'monardo'
Jan 21 08:35:18 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9607] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): USER monardo: no such user found from localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1] to 127.0.0.1:21
Jan 21 08:35:18 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9607] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session closed.
Jan 21 08:35:19 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9614] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session opened.
Jan 21 08:35:19 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9614] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): no such user 'monardo'
Jan 21 08:35:19 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9614] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): USER monardo: no such user found from localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1] to 127.0.0.1:21
Jan 21 08:35:19 server1.monardo.ch proftpd[9614] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session closed.


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2008)

Der Username ist ja auch web1_vito und nicht monardo.


----------



## Lampo (22. Jan. 2008)

Endlich habe ich, dank eure Hilfe, den Problem erkannt und beheben können.


Herzlichen Dank all denen die mir dabei mit tipps unterstützt und aktiv geholfen haben. Besten Dank


----------

